# Soft & Chewy Buddy Biscuits



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello:

The boys favorite snack and the one they sent in their Valentine package to Lacie & Tilly are Soft & Chewy Buddy Buscuits - 
http://www.cloudstar.com/

We order them by the case - and they have like free stuff with so many UPC labels (our friend loves this and already has a fleece); Atticus likes all of the flavors - Rugby doesn't like Bacon & Cheese Madness so much - but the Chicken, Beef & Peanut butter flavored ones are favorites of all (I always think of Buttercup when I order the Peanut butter flavored ones).

They also have specials often and you get a free gift with orders over $50 and I think free shipping as well.

The boys also like the chewy Zukes treats - but I think they smell awful.

Happy Shopping.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Hello:
> 
> The boys favorite snack and the one they sent in their Valentine package to Lacie & Tilly are Soft & Chewy Buddy Buscuits -
> http://www.cloudstar.com/
> ...




<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">yay! I am so glad to hear that other people love Buddy Biscuits too :chili: ...we load up on them.....Big's has ate the crunchy 'itty bitty' ones since his first night at home...we have just recently started on the soft and chewy ones :rockon: ......we tried Zukes for awhile too because they are made in Durango, CO where my bf is from so we could get them cheaper if his mom sent them to us....but it was too much of a hassle...and boy do those things STINK!!!!....

as for flavors...bigs loves them all.....have you tried the molasses...sweet potato..or veggie madness yet?? ...Biggles tells me to let the boys know they're delicious in the 'itty bitty' buddy biscuits lol....talk about _spoiled_:smilie_tischkante: </span>


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Century Gothic">yay! I am so glad to hear that other people love Buddy Biscuits too :chili: ...we load up on them.....Big's has ate the crunchy 'itty bitty' ones since his first night at home...we have just recently started on the soft and chewy ones :rockon: ......we tried Zukes for awhile too because they are made in Durango, CO where my bf is from so we could get them cheaper if his mom sent them to us....but it was too much of a hassle...and boy do those things STINK!!!!....
> 
> as for flavors...bigs loves them all.....have you tried the molasses...sweet potato..or veggie madness yet?? ...Biggles tells me to let the boys know they're delicious in the 'itty bitty' buddy biscuits lol....talk about _spoiled_:smilie_tischkante: </span>[/B]


The boys are WAY picky and they will occasionally eat the itty bitty ones - before i got the boys - when I knew we were getting Atticus - Cloud star had a sale on the itty bitty biscuits - so I bought 50lbs of itty bitty's super cheap - Atticus thought I was trying to feed him dirt! Let's just say the cocker spaniel Tasha gets a bunch of those every night - the boys will eat some - but they are crazy about he soft and chewy ones. (this kind of attitude from dogs who eat poo!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady loves the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits. They are a great size for our Malts. Since she's diabetic, I haae to be careful about her treats, but the sweet potato biscuits don't raise her blood sugar at all.

Thanks for posting that link. The Itty Bitty size is hard to find.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I just got in an order of buddy biscuits bacon and cheese soft/chewy treats. I ordered them from jeffers.com. And let me tell you Wow. :biggrin: 

I never heard of them before, and saw that the ingredient list was pretty good, so thought why not try. HOLY SMOKES I've never seen Cora go so nutz for a treat. She absolutely loves these cute little gingerbread shaped treats.  And no belly upsets either! I guess I better get to ordering some more.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The store where I get the kids their food started selling the buddy biscuits sometime before christmas. bot LOVE them not only the soft 'chewies' ( grilled beef madness being their favorite thus far) but they gulp them down so I don't know how they even know what they taste like! LOL 
I also give the boxed buddy biscuits( 'hard' cookies )The bacon and cheese madness is the only one they've had. I break those up so the box has lasted "forever"! here the box is $5.49 a pound .... made in USA.. all natural.. and the kids love them!! Can't ask for much better than that!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh i'm going ot have to try these!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Atticus and Rugby sent the girls Buddy Biscuits for Valentine's Day. They'd never had Buddy Biscuits before -- but they love, love, love them.

I will certainly be buying more when these are gone.

Tiwwy and Wacie say dat day wuv dere Buddy Biscuits. :wub: :wub: :wub: Tank u Atticus and Rugby. :biggrin:


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I recently bought the itty bitty buddy biscuits veggie madness and my two go crazy for these treats. I have never seen them act so crazy when I pull out a treat...so now I call the treats doggy crack.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I recently bought the itty bitty buddy biscuits veggie madness and my two go crazy for these treats. I have never seen them act so crazy when I pull out a treat...so now I call the treats doggy crack.[/B]


 :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

we buy them by the case...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just an FYI--they also sell them at Petco.

I really wanted these to work out for Ollie, but his sensitive tummy just didn't do well on either the chicken nor the Peanut butter. I think they are great, though--good ingredients, nice size, great consistancy--easy to break apart to use as a training treat too. I'm glad they're working out for you guys!


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> I just got in an order of buddy biscuits bacon and cheese soft/chewy treats. I ordered them from jeffers.com. And let me tell you Wow. :biggrin:
> 
> I never heard of them before, and saw that the ingredient list was pretty good, so thought why not try. HOLY SMOKES I've never seen Cora go so nutz for a treat. She absolutely loves these cute little gingerbread shaped treats.  And no belly upsets either! I guess I better get to ordering some more.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to update: While Cora was on these she got intense tear stains. They started about 3 days after I started giving them to her. Though I can't be certain the stains were solely the fault of the treats, they have cleared a significant amount since she's been off. I still think they are cute treats and Cora ABSOLUTELY LOVED THEM (too bad she won't be getting them for a long while).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


Just wanted to update: While Cora was on these she got intense tear stains. They started about 3 days after I started giving them to her. Though I can't be certain the stains were solely the fault of the treats, they have cleared a significant amount since she's been off. I still think they are cute treats and Cora ABSOLUTELY LOVED THEM (too bad she won't be getting them for a long while).
[/QUOTE]


Is there something in the ingriedents that would cause the staining??? I'm always looking for good treats, but I'm already battling the stains on Abbey.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I give Perri the chicken flavor cut up into pieces for his agility training and I haven't noticed that. Then again that's only a little bit once a week. What flavor did you get? I wonder if she's allergic to something in them?


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> I give Perri the chicken flavor cut up into pieces for his agility training and I haven't noticed that. Then again that's only a little bit once a week. What flavor did you get? I wonder if she's allergic to something in them?[/B]



I gave her the Bacon & cheese flavor (the little people shaped ones). Cora *LOVED* them! But like I said, unfortunately she got stains from them. Since she's been off her stains are completely (took 2-3 weeks) gone. I think I gave her about 3 a day everyday. Again this might only be a problem with Cora, because other people on the site use them and haven't had any issues. 

Good luck if you decide to try.


----------

